# Unblock youtube?



## t77snapshot (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahhh I accidently blocked all youtube vidoes! I was watching a trailer and there were these stupid sub-title colored blocks on the screen, when I dragged the mouse pointer over them a 
"block" tab appeared in the top right corner. I clicked it and now I cant see any videos. I thought it would just block the colored text. I am using Firefox, do I go into their security options or the website itself? ...or the control panel.

*HELP?*


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm assuming you are using Adblock Plus & Firefox, as you did not specify.

If so, simply go to Tools -> Adblock Plus Preferences (Or just hit Ctrl-Shift-E - IN Firefox)

Now you see a list of ALL Adblock blocking rules - simply find any to do with youtube , click to select it, and press delete - Done.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 14, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> I'm assuming you are using Adblock Plus & Firefox, as you did not specify.
> 
> If so, simply go to Tools -> Adblock Plus Preferences (Or just hit Ctrl-Shift-E - IN Firefox)
> 
> Now you see a list of ALL Adblock blocking rules - simply find any to do with youtube , click to select it, and press delete - Done.



I didn't even know Adblock Plus Preferences existed until you mentioned it Thanks it's all good now.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I didn't even know Adblock Plus Preferences existed until you mentioned it Thanks it's all good now.



 - No Prob


----------

